# The veggie garden was not up to par this year but all was not lost.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2016)

Between the early spring rains and the intense heat, my garden suffered this year. I managed to get some beans,cucumbers, cabbage, herbs etc but only 3 tomatoes, and that's off 6 plants! We are known for our tomatoes in Jersey. This is terrible. I did manage to make some sweet and sour green beans with bacon and some Bread and butter pickles. Better luck next year,I guess.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 30, 2016)

You're welcome to come over and cook anytime MMMMMM But the blueberries started off good then got some kind of leaf browning. The strawberries weren't so hot either...but whatever kind of tomatoes they were I have to get them again next year. One was patio cherry and the other I have to look up. I keep a garden journal so I can remember the things that grow the easiest.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You're welcome to come over and cook anytime MMMMMM But the blueberries started off good then got some kind of leaf browning. The strawberries weren't so hot either...but whatever kind of tomatoes they were I have to get them again next year. One was patio cherry and the other I have to look up. I keep a garden journal so I can remember the things that grow the easiest.


I keep a journal also. I love to look back and see the changes I have made to my garden and yard over the years. I'm glad you are getting tomatoes. I miss having them. From the prices at the stands around here I think everyone in our area had trouble this year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2016)

At least all wasn't lost Ruth, the dishes you have pictured look pretty tasty too!  Mother Nature doesn't alway cooperate that's for sure.  Tomatoes do cost an arm and a leg these days, even the cheaper Roma tomatoes in the stores have gone way up in price.  Some people can't even afford to eat healthy things these days.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 30, 2016)

I wonder what the secret to bushels of blueberries is?


----------



## ossian (Jul 31, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I keep a journal also. I love to look back and see the changes I have made to my garden and yard over the years. I'm glad you are getting tomatoes. I miss having them. From the prices at the stands around here I think everyone in our area had trouble this year.


Keeping a journal is a great idea. I used to do this but lost it when I upgraded my software. I also had a spreadsheet diagram of my garden with the plants placed on it. I helped me to remember what I had planted and their names. Sadly, since losing that I am back to planting things on top of other plants and dont realise what I have done until the break through the surface once more.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 31, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Between the early spring rains and the intense heat, my garden suffered this year...only 3 tomatoes.  We are known for our tomatoes in Jersey. This is terrible.



Down here (Georgia) where it gets *really* hot, the tomato plants often have a _second_ crop that comes on after it cools down a little.  They are never as large as the first round, but there are usually a lot more of them. I found out about this by accident because I don't usually have the heart to destroy the plants once they produce the first round.  Maybe not a long enough growing season in Jersey for this to happen.

Ohio (where I grew up) grows good tomatoes also.  The variety grown here is not nearly as good. They're supposed to be more heat tolerant.  Thick tough skins.


----------

